# Floods and Storms



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Montpellier region:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-hit-violent-storms-heavy-flash-floods.html

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

We had a hell of a storm in the Creuse last night high winds and masses of rain but not as bad as that luckily 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing at all here in the Lot et Garonne, calm, sunny days, no rain apart from a few spots for 6 weeks.....

Obviously the place to be......

but the pool is now too cold (16C) - about the same as the sea off the Kent coast I believe.....

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very heavy rain the past few days in Port Grimaud, a damp end to our stay as we prepare for the journey home. Hate packing up in the wet :x 

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have spent the last 3 weeks in Bourgogne and alsace and only a few drops of rain one cloudy day and some fog in Alsace otherwise sunshine.

On way back yesterday we had terrible strong crosswinds across Germany, especially on A4 around Dresden - bad enough for me to slow down to 50. Patches of same in Poland. I estimate iit was Force 7 gusting Force 8. After 6 hours driving my shoulders and neck were aching from fighting the gusts.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Low profile vans is the way to go then. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We had a torrential storm on Sunday at Calpe and Benidorm had serious floods.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Low profile vans is the way to go then. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Could have been worse if we had not been ballasted down with lots of French wine and cheese :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its been going on for a while.
We got hit by the mother of all storms down at plage de piemanson near salin de giraud on 19 sept.
Hailstones the size of golf balls took out the two main rooflights, managed to do a temp repair with gaffa tape but looks like an insurance job when we get back.

Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2418401.html#2418401

28C today, and currently 23.5C outside at nigh on 2030.....

very warm, and very surprising for October......

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Its been going on for a while.
> We got hit by the mother of all storms down at plage de piemanson near salin de giraud on 19 sept.
> Hailstones the size of golf balls took out the two main rooflights, managed to do a temp repair with gaffa tape but looks like an insurance job when we get back.
> 
> Pete


Sorry to hear that Pete.

How is the roof panel itself - did that survive undented?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

Yes, there are also a few dents in the roof. We were facing into the storm so it wasn't as bad as it could have been as most of the frontage is fibreglass.
One poor bugger was side on to it and the side of his van looked like a lunar landscape.

Comfort insurance have been good so far on the phone, we,all see how good when we get back next week.



Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://uk.weather.com/story/news/huge-flash-flood-hits-montpellier-20141007


----------

